# Chinese Algae Eater



## akimbo (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a Chinese Algae eater a couple weeks ago and did not realize that they grow to be so big(up to 8-10 inches) and i only have a 20 gallon tank. I dont know why they sold it to me at Big Al's... Anyway anybody want him for free? i live in Barrie.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

take it back to big als!!!
They can be nasty fish at any size.


----------



## akimbo (Dec 16, 2011)

mousey said:


> take it back to big als!!!
> They can be nasty fish at any size.


yeaa good idea!


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

If you went to the barrie location they have a cichlid tank in the front with a massive one in there. Had three of em in a community tank and they were mean so two went in my cichlid tank where they are kept in check and the runt stayed.. in time hes gunna have to go in there tho.


----------

